# Greatest ever lyric



## CupraRcleanR

Bit of audience participation needed here:

"I need you more than want you, and I want you for all time" Wichita Lineman - Glen Campbell.

What's your all time classic?

"Imagine there's no heaven, above us only sky" John Lennon. He also wrote 
"I am the eggman I am the walrus coo cooka choo" You can't win them all!!!!


----------



## Ross

"Swagger jagger":lol:


----------



## BoroDave74

Hmm greatest ever single lyric? No doubt at some point in the middle of the night I'm going to sit bolt upright and think of something else, but for now:

And if a double-decker bus crashes into us
To die by your side is such a heavenly way to die
There is a light and it never goes out - The Smiths

Greatest lyricist might be even more contentious, I chuck John Fogerty in for that one.


----------



## Lost Boys

I'm a street walking cheetah with a heart full of napalm
I'm a runaway son of a nuclear A Bomb
I am the world's forgotton boy
The one who searches and destroys

Iggy and the Stooges - Search and Destroy


----------



## peugeot106

Enjoying that keep it going


----------



## bigmc

Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven - whole song.
Single lyric Marina and the diamonds - Better to be hated than love, love, loved for what you're not


----------



## CraigQQ

"our scars remind us that the past is real"
scars by papa roach (whole song has _that feeling_)


----------



## maestegman

Favourite line = Beautiful South

She's a PhD in "I told you so" 
You've a knighthood in "I'm not listening" 

Favourite verse = Kris Kristofferson (but I prefer the Johnny Cash version)

Well I woke up Sunday morning,
With no way to hold my head that didn't hurt.
And the beer I had for breakfast wasn't bad,
So I had one more for dessert.
Then I fumbled through my closet for my clothes,
And found my cleanest dirty shirt.
An' I shaved my face and combed my hair,
An' stumbled down the stairs to meet the day.


----------



## P.A.D

Hello darkness my old friend,
Iv'e come to talk with you again


Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Jimmy The Saint

Pretty much anything from 'The Holy Bible' by the Manic Street Preachers. Or anything written by Morrissey.


----------



## DampDog

The Tubes, Don't touch me there..

The smell of burning leather 
as we hold each other tight 
As our rivets rub together 
flashing sparks into the night 
At this moment of surrender darling 
if you really care 
Don't touch me there


----------



## Shug

Ohne dich zähl ich die Stunden ohne dich
Mit dir stehen die Sekunden, Lohnen nicht ohne dich


----------



## CraigQQ

Shug said:


> Ohne dich zähl ich die Stunden ohne dich
> Mit dir stehen die Sekunden, Lohnen nicht ohne dich


rammstein Ohne Dich

translates to
Without you I count the hours without you
With you the seconds stand still
They aren't worth it without you


----------



## Shug

CraigQQ said:


> rammstein Ohne Dich
> 
> translates to
> Without you I count the hours without you
> With you the seconds stand still
> They aren't worth it without you


Certainly a more romantic notion than a lot of their other songs! :lol:


----------



## woodym3

never wait or hesitate, get in kid before its to late...you may never get another chance. rod stewart, dont particularly like him or that song but that line has stuck with me since i heard it.


----------



## pogo6636

I started out with nothin' and I still got most of it left.

Seasick Steve.


----------



## partrir

The one that I find most clever is this...

"It goes like this; the fourth, the fifth, the major fall and the minor lift"

Halleujah by leonard Cohen. Now I know it's not deep and meaningful, but it describes exactly what the musician is playing for that particualr part of the tune. I think it's genius to get that into a song, and still make it sound good.


----------



## gm8

just watched this movie last night , good soundtrack


----------



## jontymo

"you can tell by the way i use my walk i'm a women's man no time to talk"

ha ha ha ha stayin alivvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeee aaa ivvvveeeeeeeeeee


----------



## tom-coupe

yeah you bleed just to know your alive. 

goo goo dolls


----------



## dcj

I was walking around, just a face in the crowd
Trying to keep myself out of the rain
Saw a vagabond king wear a styrofoam crown
Wondered if I might end up the same
There's a man out on the corner, singing old songs about change
Everybody got their cross to bare, these days


Bon Jovi These Days

And more from the same song:

Jimmy shoes busted both his legs, trying to learn to fly
From a second story window, he just jumped and closed his eyes
His mamma said he was crazy - he said
mamma "I've got to try"
Don't you know that all my heroes died
And I guess I'd rather die than fade away


----------



## DampDog

Now Ernie loved a widow 
A lady known as Sue 
She lived all alone in Linley Lane 
At number twenty two 
They said she was too good for him 
She was haughty, proud and chic 
But Ernie got his cocoa there 
Three times every week 

They called him Ernie (Ernie) 
And he drove the fastest milkcart in the west


----------



## TOGWT

Lola-by the Kinks


----------



## McClane

Wow, too many by too many greats, for different times and occaisions. A personal favourite from a Muddy Waters song:

"She's 19 years old, got ways just like a baby child."


----------



## McClane

BoroDave74 said:


> Greatest lyricist might be even more contentious, I chuck *John Fogerty *in for that one.


Some great stuff from CCR/ John Fogerty.

In a way I kind of appreciate simple lyrics that speak to me nowadays (though I spent plenty of time following the depths of grunge to "how deep it could go man, you know"):

For me, I love the line from "Born on the Bayou":

_"I wish I was back on the bayou, rollin' with some Cajun Queen"_

"Proud Mary" is still awesome, and "Fortunate Son" is still as relevant today as it ever was.

Won't stick it all up, but linky here for the latter: http://www.lyricsfreak.com/c/creedence+clearwater+revival/fortunate+son_20034362.html


----------



## JenJen

Heres one song that means alot to me just now... 


I was bruised and battered and I couldnt tell 
What I felt 
I was unrecognizable to myself 
I saw my reflection in a window I didn't know 
My own face 
Oh brother are you gonna leave me 
Wastin´away 
On the streets of philadelphia 

I walked the avenue till my legs felt like stone 
I heard the voices of friends vanished and gone 
At night I could hear the blood in my veins 
Black and whispering as the rain 
On the streets of philadelphia 

Aint no angel gonna greet me 
Its just you and I my friend 
My clothes don't fit me no more 
I walked a thousand miles 
Just to slip the skin 

The night has fallen, Im lyinawake 
I can feel myself fading away 
So receive me brother with your faithless kiss 
Or will we leave each other alone like this 
On the streets of philadelphia


----------



## Deano

guns n roses- estranged

_When I find out all the reasons
Maybe I'll find another way, find another day
With all the changing seasons of my life
Maybe I'll get it right next time_


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

"we come we go,
We live until we live no more"

Kings of Leon-Frontier City


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

And eminem,
Love is evil
Spell it backwards il show ya


----------



## MattDuffy88

"Set sail to sea but pulled off course
By the light of golden treasure
How could he know this new dawn's light
Would change his life forever"

Unforgiven III - Metallica


----------



## R7KY D

Flowers blooming , morning dew
And the beauty seems to say
Its a pleasure when you treasure
All thats new and true and gay


----------



## nick.s

Shug said:


> Ohne dich zähl ich die Stunden ohne dich
> Mit dir stehen die Sekunden, Lohnen nicht ohne dich


Quality song that, Ohne Dich. It can get through to you without even understanding German.

My lyrical choices come from many sources:






In your search for tender mercy,
No one seemed to care.
*The faith that used to be your crutch,
Is now your cross to bear*.






Now the sun's gone to hell
And the moon's riding high
Let me bid you farewell
Every man has to die
But it's written in the starlight
And every line on your palm
*We're fools to make war
On our brothers in arms*

These two are particular favourites of mine.​


----------



## Gruffs

tom-coupe said:


> yeah you bleed just to know your alive.
> 
> goo goo dolls


Iris, Great song soon to be raped and ruined by X factor.

My personal favourite;

I should have known
I was inside of you
I should have known
There was that side of you
Came without a warning
Caught me unaware​
This verse is the point of the nail being hit exactly on the head by this song.


----------



## McClane

Sittin' sippin' sorrow
It's gone straight to my head

_Zakk Wylde - Evil Ways. _

Not known as a great lyricist, but that one spoke to me.


----------



## McClane

_Nirvana - About a Girl_

I need an easy friend
I do, With an ear to lend
I do, Think you fit this shoe
I do, But do you have a clue?

I'll take advantage while
You hang me out to dry
But I can't see you every night. Free
...I do

I'm standing in your line
I do, Hope you have the time
I do, Pick up number two
I do, Keep a date with you

I take advantage while
You hang me out to dry
But I can't see you every night. Free

I need an easy friend
I do, With an ear to lend
I do, Think you fit this shoe
I do, But do you have a clue?

I'll take advantage while
You hang me out to dry
But I can't see you every night,
no I can't see you every night...
free

I do...


----------



## McClane

_The Undertones - Teenage Kicks_

Are teenage dreams so hard to beat
Everytime she walks down the street
Another girl in the neighbourhood
Wish she was mine, she looks so good

I wanna hold you wanna hold you tight
Get teenage kicks right through the night

I'm gonna call her on the telephone
Have her over 'cause i'm all alone
I need excitement oh i need it bad
And she's the best, i've ever had

I wanna hold you wanna hold you tight
Get teenage kicks right through the night


----------



## dcj

nick.s;3046873
My lyrical choices come from many sources:
[CENTER said:


> Harlem Rain by Richie Sambora
> 
> In your search for tender mercy,
> No one seemed to care.
> *The faith that used to be your crutch,
> Is now your cross to bear*.
> .[/CENTER]


Love the Sambora choice, very underrated guitarist/singer/songwriter with two quality solo albums and hopefully a third coming soon.


----------



## tommyzooom

I wasn't there that morning,
When my father passed away,
I didn't get to tell him,
All the things I had to say.....



Mike and the mechanics


----------



## Mick

Yeah, and wishing can't make it so; 
If it could well I hope that you know, 
I would run through the fire and snow
To bring you back.

And I never thought I'd see the day
When all of the paintings went gray,
Like the flowers that lay on the graves
Of the ones who die young.


----------



## Spoony

For me:

"Is it cruel or kind not to speak my mind,
and to lie to you rather than hurt you?"

From Music When The Lights Go Out by the Libertines


----------



## President Swirl

*lyrics*

Like lambs to the slaughter
like flames in the wind
Death is my jester
i am the king

This is the opening verse to one of my own songs. I have hundreds more. 
sadly i also have no band, or singing ability:wall:


----------



## steve from wath

geldof wrote some classic lines for me


The silicon chip inside her head
Gets switched to overload.
And nobody's gonna go to school today,
She's going to make them stay at home.
And daddy doesn't understand it,
He always said she was good as gold.
And he can see no reasons
'Cause there are no reasons
What reason do you need to be shown?
Tell me why?
I don't like Mondays.


and also this one all time favourite

"Traffic's wild tonight"
Diamond smiles her ****tail smile.
Tonight she's in heavy disquise.
She looks at her wrist to clock the passing time.

"Weather's mild tonight"
She wonders do they notice her eyes,
She wonders will her glamour survive,
And can they see she's going down a third time.

Everybody tries,
It's Dale Carnegie gone wild,
But Barbara Cartland's child
Long ago perfected the motionless glide.

In the low voltage noise,
Diamond seems so sure and so poised
She shimmers for the bright young boys,
And laugh's "Love is for others, but me it destroys"
The girl in the cake
Jumped out too soon by mistake,
Somebody said the whole things half baked
And Diamond lifts her glass and says "cheers"

She stands to the side
There's no more to this than meets the eye,
Everybody drinks Martini dry,
And talks about clothes and the latest styles.

Chorus:

They said she did it
With grace.
They said she did it
With style.
They said she did it all
Before she died
Oh No
I remember Diamond's smile

Nobody saw her go,
They said they should have noticed 
'cos her dress was cut so low.
Well it only goes to show
Ha, ha, how many real men any of us know.

She went up the stairs,
Stood up on the vanity chair,
Tied her lame belt around the chandelier,
And went out kicking at the perfumed air


----------



## Aucky

I have so many favourites, this one is in my head today though. 

''When your walking a thin line between ignorance and confusion, 
you won't know the difference between a cycle and a revolution''

-Touche Amore


----------



## Gruffs

"Ya Daddy's works in Porno, Now that Mommy's not around."

Cracks me up everytime.

Or.......

Thay come a'runnin just as fast as they can.

Every girl crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man.

Ba Bow Wow, Ba, Bap, Ba.


----------



## ovolo

McClane said:


> _The Undertones - Teenage Kicks_
> 
> Are teenage dreams so hard to beat
> Everytime she walks down the street
> Another girl in the neighbourhood
> Wish she was mine, she looks so good
> 
> I wanna hold you wanna hold you tight
> Get teenage kicks right through the night
> 
> I'm gonna call her on the telephone
> Have her over 'cause i'm all alone
> I need excitement oh i need it bad
> And she's the best, i've ever had
> 
> I wanna hold you wanna hold you tight
> Get teenage kicks right through the night


FANTASTIC SONG. they don't write em like that anymore lol


----------



## JohnZ3MC

Certainly for me, the phrase that defined a genre:

'Heavy metal thunder'

only three words but I doubt if any other three words could contain a greater meaning and impact.


----------



## S63

President Swirl said:


> Like lambs to the slaughter
> like flames in the wind
> Death is my jester
> i am the king
> 
> This is the opening verse to one of my own songs. I have hundreds more.
> sadly i also have no band, or singing ability:wall:


If you call your songs poems you could be in business.


----------



## stangalang

To the window
To the wall
Till the sweat drips off my balls


Poetry :lol:


----------



## Domus

"I was born with with a plastic spoon in my mouth" - The Who

"Summer's here, the time is right, for going racing in the street" - Springsteen

"I saw two shooting stars last night but they were only satellites, is it wrong to wish on space hardware?" - Billy Bragg

"A kick in the balls, that's entertainment"- The Jam


----------



## Deano

slayer- skeletons of society


Minutes seem like days
Since fire ruled the sky
The rich became the beggars
And the fools became the wise
Memories linger in my brain
Of burning from the acid rain
A pain I never have won

Nothing here remains
No future and no past
No one could foresee
The end that came so fast
Hear the prophet make his guess
That paradise lies to the west
So join his quest for the sun


----------



## nick.s

Epic track that Deano. Wouldn't normally put Slayer down as lyricists of note, but some of their tracks are lyrically really good!


----------



## wanner69

In my dreams I was drowning in sorrow but my sorrows they learned to swim.
Bit of U2


----------



## kempe

I have screamed until my veins collapsed
I've waited as my times elapsed
Now all I do is live with so much fate

I wished for this, I *****ed at that
I've left behind this little fact
You cannot kill what you did not create 

Amazing


----------



## S63

Don't you know there ain't no devil? 
That's just God when he's drunk. 

Tom Waits


My brain hurts like a warehouse

Bowie


----------



## Richors

I praise Liberty - the freedom to obey.

Green Day


----------



## dcj

Domus said:


> "Summer's here, the time is right, for going racing in the street" - Springsteen


Sounds very like "Summer's here, the time is right,for Dancing in the Street."


----------



## S63

I may be put on the naughty step for posting this , but hey-ho

As I was walking down the street one day
I saw a house on fire
There was a man, shouting and screaming at an upper-storey window
To the crowd that was gathered there below
For he was sore afraid

Jump! You f****r jump!
Jump into this here blanket what we are holding
And you will be all right
He jumped, hit the deck, broke his f*****g neck
There was no blanket

Laugh?! We nearly [email protected]
We had not laughed so much since Grandma died
Or Auntie Mabel caught her left *** in the mangle
We are miserable sinners


Ahhhrrrr-soles

Derek and Clive


----------



## Buck

Jen

One of three beautifully haunting songs from the film. I love the simplicity of Neil Young's Philadelphia and Maria Callas' La Mamma Morta - the translated lyrics are very powerful.



JenJen said:


> Heres one song that means alot to me just now...
> 
> I was bruised and battered and I couldnt tell
> What I felt
> I was unrecognizable to myself
> I saw my reflection in a window I didn't know
> My own face
> Oh brother are you gonna leave me
> Wastin´away
> On the streets of philadelphia
> 
> I walked the avenue till my legs felt like stone
> I heard the voices of friends vanished and gone
> At night I could hear the blood in my veins
> Black and whispering as the rain
> On the streets of philadelphia
> 
> Aint no angel gonna greet me
> Its just you and I my friend
> My clothes don't fit me no more
> I walked a thousand miles
> Just to slip the skin
> 
> The night has fallen, Im lyinawake
> I can feel myself fading away
> So receive me brother with your faithless kiss
> Or will we leave each other alone like this
> On the streets of philadelphia


----------



## Deano

kempe said:


> I have screamed until my veins collapsed
> I've waited as my times elapsed
> Now all I do is live with so much fate
> 
> I wished for this, I *****ed at that
> I've left behind this little fact
> You cannot kill what you did not create
> 
> Amazing


I pushed my fingers into mmmmmyyyyyyyyy.........

:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi

dcj said:


> Love the Sambora choice, very underrated guitarist/singer/songwriter with two quality solo albums and hopefully a third coming soon.


I like Richies version of I'll be there for you


----------



## jay_bmw

i dont care what they say i'm in love with you - you cut me open i keep bleeding love.

Awesome lyrics.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Nothing Compares to You - Sinnead O'Conner


----------



## The Cueball

What have I become 
My sweetest friend 
Everyone I know 
goes away 
In the end 
And you could have it all 
My empire of dirt 
I will let you down 
I will make you hurt 

If I could start again 
A million miles away 
I would keep myself 
I would find a way


and

I don't care if it hurts
I want to have control
I want a perfect body
I want a perfect soul

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Hurt, the NIN original or Cash's cover? :thumb:

Personally I prefer Cash's version, it has a lot more feel to it.


----------



## Prism Detailing

alan_mcc said:


> Hurt, the NIN original or Cash's cover? :thumb:
> 
> Personally I prefer Cash's version, it has a lot more feel to it.


I prefer the Kermit version :lol:

For me i would say Pink Floyd - One Slip "Was it love, or was it the idea of being in love"


----------



## The Cueball

alan_mcc said:


> Hurt, the NIN original or Cash's cover? :thumb:
> 
> Personally I prefer Cash's version, it has a lot more feel to it.


I thought the NIN one was rubbish! :lol:

the cash version...along with _that_ video, is just something else IMO...

:thumb:


----------



## R7KY D

There are loads , But i'll pick this one becasue I can't stop listening to it and the lyrics are tight ,

Hello.....................Is there anybody in there 
Just nod if you can hear me 
Is there anyone home


----------



## alan_mcc

Floyd :thumb: some brilliant ones in here.


----------



## herbiedacious

John Cooper Clarke : Readers Wives.

Cold flesh the colour of potatoes
In an Instamatic living room of sin
All the required apparatus,
Too bad they couldn't fit her head in


----------



## The Cueball

I was going to try and select just one verse from this song... but it's just too good (imo)

Is it getting better? 
Or do you feel the same? 
Will it make it easier on you now? 
You got someone to blame 
You say...

One love 
One life 
When it's one need 
In the night

One love 
We get to share it 
Leaves you baby if you 
Don't care for it

Did I disappoint you? 
Or leave a bad taste in your mouth? 
You act like you never had love 
And you want me to go without? 
Well it's...

Too late 
Tonight 
To drag the past out into the light

We're one, but we're not the same 
We get to 
Carry each other 
Carry each other 
One... 
[ Lyrics from: http://www.lyricsfreak.com/u/u2/one_20141388.html ] 
Have you come here for forgiveness? 
Have you come to raise the dead? 
Have you come here to play Jesus 
To the lepers in your head?

Did I ask too much? 
More than a lot 
You gave me nothing 
Now it's all I got

We're one 
But we're not the same 
Will we 
Hurt each other 
Then we do it again

You say 
Love is a temple 
Love a higher law 
Love is a temple 
Love the higher law

You ask me to enter 
But then you make me crawl 
And I can't be holding on 
To what you got 
When all you got is hurt

One love 
One blood 
One life 
You got to do what you should

One life 
With each other 
Sisters 
Brothers

One life 
But we're not the same 
We get to 
Carry each other 
Carry each other

One... life

One

:thumb:


----------



## Doc943

Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way.
~ Pink Floyd


----------



## dcj

SteveTDCi said:


> I like Richies version of I'll be there for you






And livin on a prayer





When a Blind Man Cries(Deep Purple cover)


----------



## nick.s

Another good one....






_*And a man hears what he wants to hear
And disregards the rest*_

Oh so true and far too common an occurrence for my liking.


----------



## Perry

Seems seasonal this one -

You scumbag, you maggot, you cheap lousy ******. 

Kirsty McColl ( rip )


----------



## Fordy_ST500

When you walk through a storm
Hold your head up high
And don't be afraid of the dark

At the end of the storm
Is a golden sky
And the sweet silver song of the lark

Walk on through the wind
Walk on through the rain
Though your dreams be tossed and blown

Walk on walk on with hope in your heart
And you'll never walk alone
You'll never walk alone

When you walk through a storm
Hold your head up high
And don't be afraid of the dark

At the end of the storm
Is a golden sky
And the sweet silver song of the lark

Walk on through the wind
Walk on through the rain
Though your dreams be tossed and blown

Walk on walk on with hope in your heart
And you'll never walk alone
You'll never walk

You'll never walk
You'll never walk alone.


JFT '96


----------



## rodders

Take your time, think a lot, 
Why, think of everything you've got. 
For you will still be here tomorrow, but your dreams may not.

Cat Stevens - Father and son


----------



## nick.s

rodders said:


> Take your time, think a lot,
> Why, think of everything you've got.
> For you will still be here tomorrow, but your dreams may not.
> 
> Cat Stevens - Father and son


Funny you should put this down, I was listening to that song last night:thumb:


----------



## rodders

It's a great song, one of my all time favorites.


----------



## rodders

so let's get busy throwing arguements like
"good taste is equal to sencorship"
but you can't milk a cow with your hands in your pants

complexity
of the human psyche
she's flushing my grey cells down the drain
tomorrow i'll have
my einstein brain


----------



## kempe

Deano said:


> I pushed my fingers into mmmmmyyyyyyyyy.........
> 
> :thumb:


Yeah rock on :lol:


----------



## herbiedacious

herbiedacious said:


> John Cooper Clarke : Readers Wives.
> 
> Cold flesh the colour of potatoes
> In an Instamatic living room of sin
> All the required apparatus,
> Too bad they couldn't fit her head in


another verse:
Wives from Inverness to inner London
Prettiness and pimples co-exist, 
Pictorially wife -swapping with someone
Who's happily married.........
to his wrist.


----------



## crazysnakeman

"I know someday you'll have a beautiful life, I know you'll be a star. In somebody else's life, but why can't it be in mine"

Black - Pearl Jam, my all time favourite song.


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel

"I loved you then, and I love you still,
I put you on a pedestal you put me on the pill"

Kirsty McColl


----------



## bigbrother

John Cooper Clarke [email protected]



Like a Night Club in the morning, you’re the bitter end. 
Like a recently disinfected ****-house, you’re clean round the bend. 
You give me the horrors
too bad to be true 
All of my tomorrow’s
are lousy coz of you. 
You put the Shat in Shatter
Put the Pain in Spain
Your germs are splattered about
Your face is just a stain 

You’re certainly no raver, commonly known as a drag.
Do us all a favour, here... wear this polythene bag. 

You’re like a dose of scabies,
I’ve got you under my skin.
You make life a fairy tale... Grimm! 

People mention murder, the moment you arrive.
I’d consider killing you if I thought you were alive.
You’ve got this slippery quality,
it makes me think of phlegm,
and a dual personality
I hate both of them. 

Your bad breath, vamps disease, destruction, and decay.
Please, please, please, please, take yourself away.
Like a death a birthday party,
you ruin all the fun.
Like a sucked and spat our smartie,
you’re no use to anyone.
Like the shadow of the guillotine
on a dead consumptive’s face.
Speaking as an outsider,
what do you think of the human race 

You went to a progressive psychiatrist.
He recommended suicide...
before scratching your bad name off his list,
and pointing the way outside. 

You hear laughter breaking through, it makes you want to fart.
You’re heading for a breakdown,
better pull yourself apart. 

Your dirty name gets passed about when something goes amiss.
Your attitudes are platitudes,
just make me wanna ****. 

What kind of creature bore you
Was is some kind of bat
They can’t find a good word for you,
but I can... 
[email protected]


----------



## herbiedacious

^ Yay! A man with taste


----------



## bigbrother

herbiedacious said:


> ^ Yay! A man with taste


We could have a JCC only thread:lol:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

"Open up your mind and let me step inside" Queen Play the game has stuck out for me.


----------



## Skuperb

She's saving up the pennies hoping they'd turn into pounds
To have an operation to swap her gender around.

It's a shock to me and it's a shock to you
Your mother's got a beard, sandals and a ***** too
It don't look right see, when she's walking down the street
To see her ball bag jiggin' to the beat of her feet

I give you..........Your mothers got a ***** by Goldie Lookin Chain.


----------



## Soepergrover

"I love you more than the devil loves his bad breath"

(Triggerfinger - Lil' Teaser)


----------



## dsolds

Mine would be these from the legendary Karen Carpenter. God Rest Her.

_You taught me precious secrets of the truth withholding nothing
You came out in front and I was hiding
But now I'm so much better and if my words don't come together
Listen to the melody cause my love is in there hiding_


----------



## sfstu

2 pints of lager and a packet of crisps please...? 

or johnny cash's I Hung My Head...so simple but so moving...(would've said Hurt but cuey got there 1st..!)

anything by The The (matt johnson one of the best lyricists ever!)

Just Like Fred Astaire by James

Like A Rock by Bob Seger...an ode to the prime of your life...

Cats In The Cradle...Ugly Kid Joe version....(everytime i hear it on the radio i feel guilty bout being at work away from my kids so much... but also reminds me to focus on them a little more...!:thumb

that'll do for now but will be back when i have some time to think of some real classics...:thumb:
rgds stu

"_2 pints of lager and a packet of crisps *PLEASE*_"
:tumbleweed:


----------



## Reds

Jesus loves you...but I don't - The Almighty

The memories, they last for years but names are just good souvenirs - Sisters of Mercy: Some kind of stranger.

I don't care what you're called;Tell me later, if at all - Sisters again

With our backs to the sky
And our eyes on the ground.
With the clouds far below and no horizon around.
With the wind in our face and our arms open wide
We will pass through this place to the other side.

Sisters of Mercy - Neverland (full version)


----------



## AaronGTi

MC Whizzkid - Free At Last.


----------



## AaronGTi

Here's the main man performing his lyric "Get Hard"


----------



## mattsbmw

When i'm feeling weak
And my pain walks down a one way street
I look above
And i know i'll always be blessed with love.

Robbie Williams - Angels


----------



## knightstemplar

"I didn't know if she was legal tender but I'd spend her just the same"
Love at first feel by AC/DC
RIP Bon Scott


----------



## Tips

bigbrother said:


> We could have a JCC only thread:lol:


Immortalised by the Soprano's :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

he's not as clever as he likes to think, he is just ambitious with his arguing. Frank Turner Reasons not to be an idiot





I was raised out of steel here in the swamps of Jersey, some misty years ago
Through the mud and the beer, and the blood and the cheers, I've seen champions come and go
So if you got the guts mister, yeah if you've got the balls
If you think it's your time, then step to the line, and bring on your wrecking ball

Bring on your wrecking ball
Bring on your wrecking ball
Come on and take your best shot, let me see what you've got
Bring on your wrecking ball

Bruce Springsteen Wrecking Ball






I watch you stumble through the morning
I watch you stumble home at night
Silhouetted by a sun without sunlight
I've watched you walk straight through an evening
When you're laden with the day
And the light of the moon, it only gets in your way

Idlewild Disconnected






I could go on all day in this thread.


----------



## Gruffs

There's a voice, keeps on calling me. 
Down the road, that's where I'll always be. 

Every stop I make, I make a new friend. 

Just grab your hat, then turn around an I'm gone again. 



Get that out of your heads if you
Can.


----------



## onnyuk

Mama always told me not to look into the eyes of the sun....but mama, that's where the fun is.

Blinded by the light - Manfred Mann's earth band


----------



## onnyuk

Great lyrics also 


Human being to the mob
What’s a mob to a king?
What’s a king to a god?
What’s a god to a non-believer?
Who don’t believe in anything?


We make it out alive
All right, all right
No church in the wild

No church in the wild - kanye west


----------



## ShiningScotsman

I needed somewhere to hang my head
Without your noose
You gave me something that I didn't have
But had no use
I was too weak to give in
Too strong to lose

My heart is under arrest again
But I'll break loose
My head is giving me life or death
But I can't choose
I swear I'll never give in
I refuse

Foo Fighters - Best of you (Prefer Boyce Avenue Performance ) :thumb:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I love all of the lyrics from "Pity the Dead" by Bad Religion, here are some

well, you've seen the disease, suffering and decay,
and you whisper to yourself blissfully "it's okay"
and you still refuse the possibility
that the dead are better off than we

And the last verse 

in the end you may find there's no guiding subtle light,
no ancestors or friends, no judge of wrong or right
just eternal silence and dormancy
and a final everlasting peace


----------



## VenomUK

Not a song but it has a good meaning around here 

'Wax on, wax off' Mr Miyagi :detailer:


----------



## connersolo

Shut your fu#king mouth and use your fu#king brain.

The wildhearts, ginger : genius

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------

